# Facial hair (beards and mustache) is the BIGGEST cope



## john_cope (Sep 25, 2019)

*Girls don't like it. *Most of the time it's just a minor fetish if a girl does like it. *Beards are for lower class people* who are so stupid that the only way they know to express their sexuality is by exaggerating their secondary sex characteristics. this is why many lower class people are obsessed with facial hair, big breasts, big buttocks, piercings, tattoos, and consumerist fast-fashion.
*beards are a very political thing.* growing a beard will also change your entire outlook on life. communists grow stalin mustaches which obscure their upper lip (which is actually a very looksmax technique). gulf arab muslims grow the beard but shave the mustache. mesopotamian muslims grow the beard and also the mustache (typically growing the beard longer if they are old age and somewhat shorter if they are young age). atheist muslims (like saddam hussein or qassem sulaymani) keep the beard and mustache to a consistent smaller length. reddit soyboys grow the beard but use "beard oil" and style their mustache and twirl it. some right wing guys grow the beard and stache but keep it very straight and square shaped (instead of the natural oblong beard growth). movie stars typically grow a little stubble (which they achieve by growing it out for a long time and repeatedly shaving the excess to a short length - this reduces "patchiness"). buddhists, sikhs, and hindus grow very bushy beards.
*attractive women do not care about beards. maybe, at best, they will be indifferent towards your beard. beards are sign of men who are trying to make political statements because they cope with politics. real slayers are clean shaven and avoid vain politics like the plague.





just invade kuwait and khuzestan bro*


----------



## Simone Nobili (Sep 25, 2019)

Clean shaven is high class as fuck If you have decent bones


----------



## john_cope (Sep 25, 2019)

by the way I should mention saddam hussein was pretty fashionmaxxed but still he probably shouldn't have started an 8 year war that killed millions of people.


----------



## DrTony (Sep 25, 2019)

in other news water is wet


----------



## Brandon10 (Sep 25, 2019)

Trash post. There is no better way to hide a undefined jawline other than a well groomed beard, especially if you can't afford or don't want to undergo surgery.



john_cope said:


> he probably shouldn't have started an 8 year war that killed millions of people.


lmao typical American brainwashing


----------



## john_cope (Sep 25, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> lmao typical American brainwashing


my best friend is a refuge from Iran.


Brandon10 said:


> Trash post. There is no better way to hide a undefined jawline other than a well groomed beard, especially if you can't afford or don't want to undergo surgery.







*just look like a garden gnome bro*


----------



## Brandon10 (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> View attachment 119269
> 
> *just look like a garden gnome bro*


Nice cherrypicking nigga let me do the same


----------



## john_cope (Sep 25, 2019)

*WHAT DO YOU MEAN MY BEARD IS COPE?*


Brandon10 said:


> Nice cherrypicking nigga let me do the same


Using Irish people as an example is ultimate cherrypicking by the way he still looks like shit he should just use melano-tan and it will darken his skin and turn his orange hair into brown.
He looks like he gives people reddit gold


----------



## Brandon10 (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> View attachment 119273
> *WHAT DO YOU MEAN MY BEARD IS COPE?*


At least I am not a frauding faggot unlike all these ugly bearded men, right?!!!!!!!




your avi is punchable af btw just like your real face probably is


john_cope said:


> Using Irish people as an example is ultimate cherrypicking by the way he still looks like shit he should just use melano-tan and it will darken his skin and turn his orange hair into brown.
> He looks like he gives people reddit gold











'Shy' insurance salesman's transformation into a GQ model


Cardiff-born Gwilym Pugh, 33, has gained fans across the globe thanks to his distinctive ginger facial hair and 7 stone weight loss - and has even been snapped up by David Beckham.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## john_cope (Sep 25, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> At least I am not a frauding faggot unlike all these ugly bearded men, right?!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that guy would be looksmaxing better if he got some Insulin + human growth hormone, steroids, clen, bulked, deadlifted and squatted heavy, and then leaned out aftet the bulking phase.
Not my fault you have bad chin genetics by the way, but beards are still COPE.
I didnt say beard was fraud, I'm saying it *does not improve your smv.*


----------



## Simone Nobili (Sep 25, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> Trash post. There is no better way to hide a undefined jawline other than a well groomed beard, especially if you can't afford or don't want to undergo surgery.
> 
> 
> lmao typical American brainwashing


What if its defined from the side but narrow and angular from front


----------



## Brandon10 (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> Not my fault you have bad chin genetics by the way, but beards are still COPE.


First of all, lol at your dead brain for thinking _I _said this literally
At least I am not a frauding faggot unlike all these ugly bearded men, right?!!!!!!!


john_cope said:


> that guy would be looksmaxing better if he got some Insulin + human growth hormone, steroids, clen, bulked, deadlifted and squatted heavy, and then leaned out aftet the bulking phase.


You're fucking crazy. Is all this shit you said the same easy and inexpensive as growing a fucking beard?
Dude, c'mon. Think a little bit before your press that Post Reply button.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Sep 25, 2019)

99% sure this guy does squint fraud.


----------



## Brandon10 (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> I didnt say beard was fraud, I'm saying it *does not improve your smv.*


Yeah right


https://www.instagram.com/gwilymcpugh/


This dude would still have 330k followers if he had stayed looking like this





Just cut it out man, you're exposing your stupidity so easily it's not even funny.


----------



## john_cope (Sep 25, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> Yeah right
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/gwilymcpugh/
> ...


He is a beta ginger. Seriously I would rather be mauled by a train than live with that body.
You are probably some coping white supremacist who worships pasty pale features.


----------



## Brandon10 (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> He is a beta ginger. Seriously I would rather be mauled by a train than live with that body.


Your opinion is certainly more important than all of the *women *calling him handsome on IG. \






I swear some of you mofos do this on purpose, you can't actually be that dumb


----------



## john_cope (Sep 25, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> Your opinion is certainly more important than all of the *women *calling him handsome on IG. \


Are you his wife? You seem defensive and *obsessed *with this dude


----------



## Brandon10 (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> Are you his wife? You seem defensive and *obsessed *with this dude


your mom is his wife that's why you resent him so much.


----------



## Germania (Sep 25, 2019)

@Brandon10 is one of the few people here with high quality posts. You can see that he lives in reality.


----------



## lookismfugee (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> make political statements because they cope with politics


what?


----------



## john_cope (Sep 25, 2019)

lookismfugee said:


> what?


they want to believe that life is about anything other than sex. they want to believe that political theories will make them happy. they want to believe that voting a certain person into office will make their life meaningful.
whether or not these things are true, I am not going to comment, because I don't know. But I have my suspicions.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> *Girls don't like it. *Most of the time it's just a minor fetish if a girl does like it. *Beards are for lower class people* who are so stupid that the only way they know to express their sexuality is by exaggerating their secondary sex characteristics. this is why many lower class people are obsessed with facial hair, big breasts, big buttocks, piercings, tattoos, and consumerist fast-fashion.
> *beards are a very political thing.* growing a beard will also change your entire outlook on life. communists grow stalin mustaches which obscure their upper lip (which is actually a very looksmax technique). gulf arab muslims grow the beard but shave the mustache. mesopotamian muslims grow the beard and also the mustache (typically growing the beard longer if they are old age and somewhat shorter if they are young age). atheist muslims (like saddam hussein or qassem sulaymani) keep the beard and mustache to a consistent smaller length. reddit soyboys grow the beard but use "beard oil" and style their mustache and twirl it. some right wing guys grow the beard and stache but keep it very straight and square shaped (instead of the natural oblong beard growth). movie stars typically grow a little stubble (which they achieve by growing it out for a long time and repeatedly shaving the excess to a short length - this reduces "patchiness"). buddhists, sikhs, and hindus grow very bushy beards.
> *attractive women do not care about beards. maybe, at best, they will be indifferent towards your beard. beards are sign of men who are trying to make political statements because they cope with politics. real slayers are clean shaven and avoid vain politics like the plague.
> 
> ...


Obviously a good lower third is better, but a beard is better than overjet and weak jaw.


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 25, 2019)

Cope. Facial hair is sexual dimorphic. I have seen girls obsess over beards asking for a guys snapchst


----------



## oldcell (Sep 25, 2019)

True
Almost any famous IG model has a beard, but their are coping
Bateman, Di Vaio, Biton, Teixeira, Gandy, Brock O Hurn, also both Hemsworth
Also during the history, all kings and knights were bearded

Nah they are low class copers


----------



## lookismfugee (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> they want to believe that life is about anything other than sex. they want to believe that political theories will make them happy. they want to believe that voting a certain person into office will make their life meaningful.
> whether or not these things are true, I am not going to comment, because I don't know. But I have my suspicions.


life is about sex if u dont have it tbh


----------



## john_cope (Sep 25, 2019)

oldcell said:


> True
> Almost any famous IG model has a beard, but their are coping
> Bateman, Di Vaio, Biton, Teixeira, Gandy, Brock O Hurn, also both Hemsworth
> Also during the history, all kings and knights were bearded
> ...


Delusional old men past their prime.







Clean shaven >


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> *Beards are for lower class people* who are so stupid that the only way they know to express their sexuality is by exaggerating their secondary sex characteristics. this is why many lower class people are obsessed with facial hair, big breasts, big buttocks, piercings, tattoos, and consumerist fast-fashion.


High class argument is cope.

You do what you can to accent your dimorphism if you want to fuck sexually dimorphic females.

Tattoos
Muscles
Beard
Viking hairstyle
Tan

All of that. No discussion.


----------



## john_cope (Sep 25, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> High class argument is cope.
> You do what you can to accent your dimorphism if you want to fuck sexually dimorphic females.
> Tattoos
> Muscles
> ...


Ok, enjoy getting a girl like this:







WOMEN LOVE BEARDS BRO


----------



## NiBBaCel (Sep 25, 2019)

real niggers wear a toothbrush beard


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 25, 2019)

it depends : beard looks good on some people and awful on others. there is no such like "muuuh beard is cope or beard is life".


----------



## john_cope (Sep 25, 2019)

streege said:


> it depends : beard looks good on some people and awful on others. there is no such like "muuuh beard is cope or beard is life".


having a beard is like being a nerd and wearing dorky clothes. Chad does it better. but.. why even bother?


----------



## lookismfugee (Sep 25, 2019)

i look better clean shaven


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> having a beard is like being a nerd and wearing dorky clothes. Chad does it better. but.. why even bother?


i look better shaven ngl,so it's fine


----------



## john_cope (Sep 25, 2019)

streege said:


> i look better shaven ngl,so it's fine


I am just being spastic in this thread, I know some people pull off beards fine. I think I'm just trying to brainwash myself into never trying a beard again either


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> I am just being spastic in this thread, I know some people pull off beards fine. I think I'm just trying to brainwash myself into never trying a beard again either


big beard looks awful on me, but stubble looks great though, but you have to trimm hard the beard for it to look good. And when u have a decent + no recessed lower third, it's better to not hide it ngl


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 25, 2019)

girls absolutely love facial hair, in fact id go as far to say if you dont suit facial hair you are sexually unnactractive to ALL women

im talking 22+ years old 

reasons for lookingworse with facial hair
hormonally stunted skull - bigkid/ manchild syndrome
undesirable phenotype - balkan, chink etc
patchy beard


----------



## Depressed Twink (Sep 25, 2019)

Gotta agree with OP. However, the older you get the worse you will look clean shaven. Little stubble is needed imo. 

There are only a few exceptions likr tom cruise that can pull off clean shaven at 40+.


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> I am just being spastic in this thread, I know some people pull off beards fine. I think I'm just trying to brainwash myself into never trying a beard again either


Bro go outside and pick a normie. He will look like a baby without a beard


----------



## john_cope (Sep 25, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> girls absolutely love facial hair, in fact id go as far to say if you dont suit facial hair you are sexually unnactractive to ALL women







Can literally have any woman he wants. Anywhere, anytime. No questions asked.
A 10/10 woman will dump her 10/10 bearded viking husband for babyface Justin Bieber anyday she has the opportunity. Biebermaxing is final redpill.


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> Can literally have any woman he wants. Anywhere, anytime. No questions asked.
> A 10/10 woman will dump her 10/10 bearded viking husband for babyface Justin Bieber anyday she has the opportunity. Biebermaxing is final redpill.


hes a billionaire mate


----------



## john_cope (Sep 25, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> hes a billionaire mate


Its because he biebermaxed




He can steal your wife. Anytime anywhere. No question asked.


----------



## Valiant Virgin (Sep 25, 2019)

Low IQ tbh. In the vast majority of cases I've seen a well groomed, tidy beard makes a guy look far better than when he's clean shaven.


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> Its because he biebermaxed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he doesnt look like he can maintrain an errection


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> Ok, enjoy getting a girl like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are high class coping like Elliot. It is pathetic. "Hurr let me show this absurd image to prove yu are wrong". All bitches, high class, low class are physiologically turned on by dimorphic traits in men. This is a scientific fact. Good girls will go wet for men in beards as well. And if you look too low class just put on a bespoke tailored suit and work on your speech, this way you will give a good reason for high class girls to go for you: "Wow, he looks so masculine and rough, yet so sophisticated, OMG!".


----------



## john_cope (Sep 25, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> You are high class coping like Elliot. It is pathetic. "Hurr let me show this absurd image to prove yu are wrong". All bitches, high class, low class are physiologically turned on by dimorphic traits in men. This is a scientific fact. Good girls will go wet for men in beards as well. And if you look too low class just put on a bespoke tailored suit and work on your speech, this way you will give a good reason for high class girls to go for you: "Wow, he looks so masculine and rough, yet so sophisticated, OMG!".


you think I'm coping like Elliot Rojers? I'm not an incel freak like that dude.
Also, if all girls are attracted to dimorphic traits, then why do guys go for both tall women and short women, big boobers and small boobers, tight coon and big coon, short hair and long lucious hair, flat butt and big butt???
Seriously underestimating the diversity of our society that we live in, when you make misogynistic comments like that.. Bro.


OCDMaxxing said:


> too low class just put on a bespoke tailored suit and work on your speech, this way you will give a good reason for high class girls to go for you:


No high class girl is getting fooled by a suit




Just Biebermax. Instant supermodel girlfriend. Anywhere anytime.


----------



## oldcell (Sep 25, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> High class argument is cope.
> 
> You do what you can to accent your dimorphism if you want to fuck sexually dimorphic females.
> 
> ...



This is legit quote
All that is necessary all high E females digs those things
ALl slayers have muscles, tatood and facial hair , plus tanned all of them
Also all of them give a care about hair a lot, they have undercut, shaved heads or longer hair


----------



## john_cope (Sep 25, 2019)

oldcell said:


> they have undercut, shaved heads or longer hair


This is an interesting new theory. So girls like guys with hair, but also guys without hair. This is a game changer


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 25, 2019)

this topic is so fucking irrelevant it might as well not exist


----------



## oldcell (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> This is an interesting new theory. So girls like guys with hair, but also guys without hair. This is a game changer


Point was, they dont have unkempt medium hair like nerds do


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 25, 2019)

op what is your laycount? id assume 0

id assume unemployed, friendless and clinging onto lost youth


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> why do guys go for both tall women and short women, big boobers and small boobers, tight coon and big coon, short hair and long lucious hair, flat butt and big butt???


Because guys are fucking desperate, dick is abundant and low value and men will fuck anything. Men like small boobs, because they think Chad is less likely to steal a small boobed / small assed girl. It is pathetic.



john_cope said:


> No high class girl is getting fooled by a suit


Cope. They are, science proves women love men in suits more.



john_cope said:


> Just Biebermax. Instant supermodel girlfriend. Anywhere anytime.


Are you really this dumb? He is a celebrity. FFS. You are trolling at this point.


----------



## john_cope (Sep 25, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> op what is your laycount? id assume 0
> id assume unemployed, friendless and clinging onto lost youth


Im an incel freak with a broken nose and hemophilia


----------



## Cleftcel (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> Delusional old men past their prime.
> View attachment 119296
> View attachment 119297
> 
> Clean shaven >


damn, Christian Bale is a lowkey PSL king


----------



## FatJattMofo (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> He is a beta ginger. Seriously I would rather be mauled by a train than live with that body.
> You are probably some coping white supremacist who worships pasty pale features.


talk shit about gingers again and i come to you then force you to suck my balls


----------



## john_cope (Sep 25, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> talk shit about gingers again and i come to you then force you to suck my balls


Are they feminine ginger balls?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> Are they feminine ginger balls?


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 25, 2019)

Op is trolling. Imagine a girl with a moustache. Massive turn off. Same with a guy if he cant grow a beard


----------



## Deleted member 3142 (Sep 25, 2019)

john_cope said:


> *atheist muslims* (like saddam hussein or qassem sulaymani)



What an oxymoron jfl






john_cope said:


> Ok, enjoy getting a girl like this:


Volcel if u wouldnt fuck Snooki.


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 28, 2019)

john_cope said:


> He is a beta ginger. Seriously I would rather be mauled by a train than live with that body.
> You are probably some coping white supremacist who worships pasty pale features.


Have you ever heard of beard dye?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 28, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> high class


Imagine talking like @mido the slayer


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 28, 2019)

Lol @ low T faggots who say beard is cope. Just can't handle the fact that ur unable to grow a beard like a proper man is supposed to


----------



## john_cope (Sep 28, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Lol @ low T faggots who say beard is cope. Just can't handle the fact that ur unable to grow a beard like a proper man is supposed to


Stop calling me low t!!!!!!


----------



## lookismfugee (Sep 29, 2019)

john_cope said:


> they want to believe that life is about anything other than sex. they want to believe that political theories will make them happy. they want to believe that voting a certain person into office will make their life meaningful.
> whether or not these things are true, I am not going to comment, because I don't know. But I have my suspicions.


people here think pussy is only thing that will make them happy. i mean its very important but its just 30% of package maybe 40


----------



## Vanmax (Sep 29, 2019)

Dumbest post I've ever seen. "Politics is cope", what a fucking idiot.


----------



## john_cope (Sep 29, 2019)

Vanmax said:


> Dumbest post I've ever seen. "Politics is cope", what a fucking idiot.


stop replying to this dead thread. I even said in another thread my idea was retarded
I was only pretending to be retarded


----------



## reptiles (Sep 30, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> Nice cherrypicking nigga let me do the same





Lost weight angle fraud like crazy lens zoomed out to give off a better effect not really a surpise he's frauding hard


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 30, 2019)

This is the stupidest shit I have ever read, someone post that dude with no chin who beardfrauded and got some PSL 6 white girl while being a deathnic.

Beard is single handedly the best and possibly only way to hide a shit jawline, this is why everyone should minoxxmaxx.

EDIT: found it




Kill yourself @john_cope


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 30, 2019)

Facial hair is a failo but it kind of saves recessed jaycels tbh


----------

